# HI! New here. Could really use some help regarding accents



## mebrend (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi all,
I was hoping I could solicit some opinions about what color pillows could work on my sofa. I have considering changing both pillows to that neutral beige and then adding a red or even blue pillow in between. Just can't decide.

A a few things about my "style goals":

-I like simple, understated and neutral with "pops" of color
-I LOVE the art piece above the sofa and I don't want anything to compete too much with that
-I think I'm happy with the end table. 

Sorry for the poor quality, but here are a few pictures:

The sofa:









The end table:









The other end of the living room:











Thanks so much for any feedback!!


----------



## mebrend (Aug 16, 2011)

Here are some of the pillows I considered as accents:

1. Blue. http://www.cb2.com/pillows-throws/accessories/shred-blue-18%22-pillow/f6401

2. Burnt Orange. http://www.cb2.com/pillows-throws/accessories/subway-burnt-orange-18"-pillow/f6787

3. Chartruese. http://www.crateandbarrel.com/decor...pillows/hayward-chartreuse-18"-pillow/s197800


These are the ones on there now:

(in ivory and wheat)
http://www.crateandbarrel.com/decor...ve-pillows/caney-ivory-20"-sq.-pillow/s582720


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

IMHO I would add some pattern. For what you are paying at Crate and Barrel you could purchase 1/2 yard of fabric (lots more choices at a fabric store) and the pillow insert. If you do not sew, maybe you have a friend that could do it for you.

If you really like the plain ones I would go with the burnt orange. Pull one of the colors from the picture, really anyone would work.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I did a quick internet search for a couple of examples for you:

http://www.buyfabrics.com/c-239-upholstery-fabric.aspx

Just some other ideas for you.


----------



## mebrend (Aug 16, 2011)

That is a fantastic idea - I would have never thought to do pattern! Not too crafty, but I may be able to have a friend help out.

Thanks so much!


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Just another idea. When I have found a fabric I like and besides pillows, I have cut a square, wrapped it around cork board or heavy cardboard and framed as a picture. It could just be another piece of art bringing in the same colors elsewhere in the room or used as a message board with push pins. You seem to neat for the push pin idea, but just wanted to share.

I forgot to mention I really like the way you did your end table, very, very nice:thumbup:.

To bad you are not near me, I have a TON of fabric and would love to make a couple of pillows for you!!!!!

www.picturetrail.com/mickey51

Just incase you would like to see some of what I do for a living.

Best to you.
Mickey


----------



## mebrend (Aug 16, 2011)

I wish I was closer too. Your work is amazing!!! Thanks - I am pretty happy with the end table too!

Thanks again for your wonderful suggestions.


----------

